# Canning smoked fish



## superdave (Dec 18, 2013)

This is my process for canning Kokanee salmon.

I start by doing a rough fillet and marinating in brine overnight or up to 24 hours.













brine.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 18, 2013






I smoke for 30 - 40 minutes depending on fish size to poach the meat just enough to pull skin and skeleton out.  If a few bones remain, don't worry about them as the canning process will disolve them.

Meat out of the smoker and separated.













kokecan2.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 18, 2013






I use 1/2 pint jars.  My batches usually consist of 2 recipes, a regular (salt, garlic powder, onion powder and dill) and what we call Dago Red which is a small piece of Bay leaf, red pepper flakes, Italian seasoning, 3 jalapeno rings and 2 Tbsp of Italian tomato sauce.

100 minutes in the pressure canner at 10 - 11 psi.













kokecan3.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 18, 2013






And finally the jars for later enjoyment.  And BTW, this makes what I think is the best salmon patties around.













cankoke1.jpg



__ superdave
__ Dec 18, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I would love to be there and just grab cans whenever wanting! So beautiful! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2013)

Dave, morning.....  That looks awesome...  Salmon is my favorite food to can....  It is soooo much better than the stuff you get from the store...  and you know what's in the jar.....  beats frozen hands down and it keeps forever...    if it lasts that long.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 20, 2013)

Dave,

Nice mess of fish you have there.  Do you catch your own?

Tom


----------



## superdave (Dec 20, 2013)

Tom,

Absolutely!  I'm a fishing and a food fanatic.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 20, 2013)

Your salmon looks great. I also can most of the salmon I catch. Im over 100 pints so far this year. Im definitely going to try out your recipe on the next batch.













425419_10150583000011702_706781701_8818892_8336128



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 16, 2013


----------



## superdave (Dec 20, 2013)

Mike, that cabinet translates into - "fishing was good!"  Sweet!!!!


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 20, 2013)

SuperDave said:


> Mike, that cabinet translates into - "fishing was good!"  Sweet!!!!


Thanks. It only takes 1 freezer going out, and throwing away close to 2 thousand in food to make a grown man cry and learn how to preserve the old fashion way.


----------



## superdave (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, did the last of what was in the freezer to make room for holiday meat.  Made 15 pint jars.













KannedKoke1.JPG



__ superdave
__ Oct 26, 2014


















KannedKoke2.JPG



__ superdave
__ Oct 26, 2014


















KannedKoke3.JPG



__ superdave
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 26, 2014)

Can't beat old school preserves. Other than patties what else do you use jarred salmon for?


----------



## superdave (Oct 26, 2014)

I love it as dip for crackers.  Some of my friends like to eat it right out of the jar or on salads.


----------



## lemmy (Nov 16, 2014)

SuperDave said:


> Mike, that cabinet translates into - "fishing was good!"  Sweet!!!!


Fish City!


----------



## red dog (Nov 27, 2014)

I love canned smoked salmon mixed like tuna on a sammie and grilled. Also great in a omelet.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Can't beat old school preserves. Other than patties what else do you use jarred salmon for?


reserve a bit of the liquid in jar and mix with salmon and a block of cream cheese. The dip is AMAZING and a request from people that insures invites to all get togethers :)


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 8, 2014)

So beautiful!! How delicious! I love the skin the most! It all looks so good!!
Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gavin16 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow that looks really good!  My grandparents have a large garden where we can over 60 quarts of tomato juice, and other vegetables and even some sausage before.. But have never tried fish! May have to take note for future reference..


----------

